# Bottom feeders in my 3.5 gallon tank?



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if i'd be able to fit bottom feeders in my 3.5 gallon tank? If so, what sort do you recommend? I'm sort of new to the betta world 

Thanks! :'D

Here's a picture of it:










Ignore all the bubbles lining up everywhere, i just put him in this tank!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice tank! 3.5 gallons is too small for another fish, but you could get a ghost shrimp.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, you could get a 1-2 shrimp!!! They are really cute little critters.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks! :'D I'll look into it~ 8)


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

or instead of shrimp, some bettas will eat them, you could put an oto


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I currently have an Eclipse tank with both a betta, an otto, and ghost shrimp.

When the otto first went in my betta wouldn't leave him alone. He followed the otto everywhere and flared at him constantly. After about a week he lost interest, now he ignores the otto. I never saw any evidence of him attacking the otto, I think it was mostly curiosity and making sure the otto knew who was in charge.

My ghost shrimp went in recently with much the same effect. I didn't know how he'd react to them or even if he'd try to eat them but at 36 cents a pop I figured no big loss if he did eat them. He's still curious but so far no attacks.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

oh! Nice tank Owlets! Frank looks like my Fish!


----------

